# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  قانون عدد 84 لسنة 2000 مؤرخ في 24 أوت 2000 يتعلق ببراءات الاختراع

## هيثم الفقى

قانون عدد 84 لسنة 2000 مؤرخ في 24 أوت 2000 
يتعلق ببراءات الاختراع باسم الشعب
بعد موافقة مجلس النواب
يصدر رئيس الجمهورية القانون الآتي نصه:
الباب الأول
الاختراعات القابلة للحصول على براءة 
الفصل 1 : يمكن حماية كل اختراع لمنتج او لطريقة صنع بسند يسمى براءة اختراع يسلمه الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية وذلك طبقاً للشروط التي يضبطها هذا القانون.
الفصل 2 : تمنح البراءة للاختراعات الجديدة والناتجة عن نشاط ابتكاري والقابلة للتطبيق الصناعي.
لا تعتبر اختراعات على معنى الفقرة الأولى من هذا الفصل خاصة:
أ - الابتكارات ذات الطابع التزويقي المحض.
ب - الاكتشافات وكذلك النظريات العلمية والمناهج المتعلقة بالرياضيات.
ج - التصاميم والقواعد المناهج المتعلقة ب:
- ممارسة الأنشطة الفكرية المحضة.
- مجال الألعاب.
- ميدان الأنشطة الاقتصادية 
- ميدان البرامج المعلوماتية.
د - طرق علاج وجراحة جسم الإنسان او الحيوان وكذلك طرق تشخيص المرض المستعملة في فحص جسم الإنسان او الحيوان ولا تنطبق هذه الأحكام على المستحضرات وخاصة المواد والتركيبات المستعلمة لغرض تطبيق إحدى هذه الطرق.
هـ - تقديم المعلومات.
و - كل أنواع المواد الحية الموجودة في الطبيعة.
لا ينطبق استثناء أحكام الفقرة الثانية من هذا الفصل بخصوص منح البراءة للعناصر المذكورة إلا على العناصر المذكورة في حد ذاتها.
الفصل 3 : لا تمنح براءة الاختراع بالنسبة:
- لأصناف النباتات او أجناس الحيوانات وكذلك الأساليب التي تعتمد البيولوجيا بصفة أساسية للحصول على نباتات او حيوانات. ولا تنطبق هذه الأحكام على أساليب البيولوجيا الطبية ولا على المنتجات المتأتية من تطبيق هذه الأساليب.
- للاختراعات التي قد ينشأ عن نشرها او استغلالها مخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة او إخلال بالنظام العام او الصحة العمومية او بحماية المحيط. 
ولا يعد استغلال الاختراع مخالفاً او مخلاً لمجرد انه محدود بمقتضى أحكام قانونية او ترتيبية.
الفصل 4 : يعد الاختراع جديداً ما لم تشمله حالة التقنية.
وتتكون حالة التقنية من كل ما اصبح في متناول العموم قبل تاريخ إيداع مطلب البراءة او تاريخ الأولوية المطالب بها بصفة قانونية وذلك عن طريق وصف كتابي او شفوي وعن طريق الاستعمال او أية وسيلة أخرى.
كما تشمل حالة التقنية مضمون كل مطلب في الحصول على براءة تونسية يكون تاريخ إيداعه أو عند الاقتضاء تاريخ أولويته سابقاً لتاريخ مطلب البراءة المشار إليه بالفقرة الثانية من هذا الفصل ولم ينشر إلا في هذا التاريخ أو في تاريخ لاحق.
لتطبيق أحكام الفقرات الأولى والثانية والثالثة من هذا الفصل لا يؤخذ كشف الاختراع بعين الاعتبار إذا تم هذا الكشف خلال ألأثني عشر شهراً السابقة لتاريخ إيداع مطلب البراءة او عند الاقتضاء لتاريخ الأولوية وإذا حصل هذا الكشف بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشرة نتيجة تعسف واضح إزاء المودع او من سبقه قانونياً.
الفصل 5 : يعتبر الاختراع متضمنا لنشاط ابتكاري إذا لم يكن بديهياً بالنسبة لأي شخص من أهل المهنة وذلك مقارنة مع حالة التقنية في تاريخ إيداع مطلب البراءة او عند الاقتضاء في تاريخ الأولوية المطالب بها بصفة قانونية.
وينظر لحالة التقنية في مجموعها بما في ذلك عناصرها المنفردة او أجزاء هذه العناصر كل واحد معتبر على حدة كما تضم أيضاً تركيبات العناصر او بعض أجزائها عندما تكون هذه التركيبات بديهية لأي شخص من أهل المهنة.
الفصل 6: يعتبر الاختراع قابلاً للتطبيق الصناعي إذا كان موضوعه قابلاً للتصنيع او للاستعمال في أي مجال صناعي او في الميدان الفلاحي.

الباب الثاني
الحق في براءة اختراع
القسم الأول 
أحكام عامة 
الفصل 7 : يكون الحق في براءة اختراع على معنى الفصل الأول من هذا القانون للمخترع او لمن أنجر له حق منه. ويعتبر المودع صاحب الحق في البراءة عند القيام بالإجراءات لدى الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية.
وإذا توصل عدة أشخاص كل بصفة منفردة لنفس الاختراع فان الحق في البراءة يكون للأول منهم الذي تولى إيداع المطلب.
وإذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في اختراع فان الحق في البراءة يكون مشتركاً بينهم جميعاً.
الفصل 8 : إذا تم طلب البراءة لاختراع وقع اختلاسه من صاحبه او ممن أنجز له حق منه او تم ذلك بناء على خرق لالتزام قانوني او تعاقدي فإنه يخول للمتضرر المطالبة بملكية المطلب او البراءة الممنوحة أمام المحكمة المختصة.
ويسقط حق القيام بالدعوى المشار لها بالفقرة الأولى بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ نشر الإعلام بمنح البراءة غير انه إذا أمكن إثبات سوء نية صاحب البراءة عند منحها او عند اقتنائها فان الأجل المسقط للقيام بالدعوى يكون بثلاث سنوات بداية من تاريخ انقضاء اجل البراءة المبين بالفصلين 36 و 60 من هذا القانون. 
القسم الثاني 
اختراع الأجراء 
الفصل 9 : يعتبر حسب هذا القانون:
أجيراً : عون القطاع الخاص وعون القطاع العمومي.
مؤجراً : الدولة والجماعات المحلية والمؤسسات والمنشآت العمومية وكل مؤسسة خاضعة للقانون الخاص.
الفصل 10 : يكون حق الاختراع للمؤجر إذا قام أجير باختراع في نطاق علاقة شغل تتضمن سواء مهمة إبتكارية تطابق وظائفه الفعلية او دراسات وبحوث عهد بها إليه صراحة.
يكون الحق في الاختراع للأجير إذا قام باختراع في مجال نشاط المؤجر ولا يتضمن عمله القيام بمهمة ابتكارية واستخدام لذلك الغرض المعطيات والوسائل الموضوعة تحت تصرفه بموجب عمله ما لم يعلمه المؤجر برغبته في الحصول على ذلك الاختراع طبقاً لمقتضيات الفصل 16 من هذا القانون.
الفصل 11: على الأجير المخترع على معنى الفصل 10 من هذا القانون ان يصرح فورا باختراعه للمؤجر طبقاً لمقتضيات الفصلين 12 و 16 من هذا القانون.
وفي صورة تعدد المخترعين يمكن ان يتم التصريح بالاختراع بصفة مشتركة من قبل جميع المخترعين او من قبل البعض منهم فقط.
الفصل 12: يحتوي هذا التصريح خاصة على المعلومات المتعلقة بـ:
- موضوع الاختراع وكذلك التطبيقات المزمع إنجازها.
- ظروف إنجاز الاختراع.
يكون التصريح مصحوباً بوصف الاختراع.
يتضمن هذا الوصف:
- الإشكالية التي عالجها الأجير باعتبار حالة التقنية السابقة عند الاقتضاء.
- الحل الذي توصل إليه.
- طريقة إنجاز الاختراع مصحوباً عند الاقتضاء بالرسوم.
الفصل 13: إذا صرح المؤجر برغبته في الحصول على الاختراع طبقا لما ورد بالفصل 10 من هذا القانون يعتبر الحق في الاختراع راجعاً له منذ نشوء الاختراع وللأجير المخترع الحق في منحة عادلة تؤخذ فيها بعين الاعتبار القيمة الاقتصادية للاختراع وكل فائدة تعود على المؤجر من جراء استغلال الاختراع وفي صورة عدم اتفاق الطرفين على مبلغ المنحة المذكورة يقع تحديدها من قبل المحكمة المختصة.
وتعتبر باطلة كل التدابير التعاقدية الأقل نفعاً للأجير المخترع مما تنص عليه أحكام هذا الفصل.
ويضبط الأجل الممنوح للمؤجر للمطالبة بحق إسناده الاختراع بأربعة اشهر ما لم يتفق الطرفان على خلاف ذلك, وإذا حصل ان تم اتفاق فيجب ان يكون كتابياً ولاحقاً للتصريح.
الفصل 14: يعلم المؤجر الأجير بالبيانات الواجب إتمامها في صورة عدم تطابق تصريحه مع مقتضيات الفصل 12 من هذا القانون.

ويقع هذا الإعلام في اجل شهرين بداية من تاريخ استلام تصريح الأجير وإلا يعتبر هذا التصريح مقبولاً.
الفصل 15: يبدأ سريان اجل تصريح المؤجر للمطالبة بحق إسناده الاختراع المنصوص عليه بالفصل 13 من هذا القانون بداية من تاريخ استلام المؤجر التصريح بالاختراع المتضمن للبيانات المنصوص عليها بالفصل 12 من هذا القانون او بداية من تاريخ إتمام التصريح في صورة طلب مبرر لإرشادات تكميلية.
وتقع المطالبة بحق إسناد الاختراع بإعلام يوجهه المؤجر للأجير يحدد فيه طبيعة ومجال الحقوق التي يعتزم الاحتفاظ بها.
الفصل 16: يتم كل تصريح او إعلام صادر عن الأجير او المؤجر عن طريق رسالة مضمونة الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ او بأي وسيلة أخرى تثبت تسلمه من قبل الطرف الآخر. 
وتعلق آجال كل تصريح او إعلام صادر عن المؤجر او الأجير عند القيام بدعوى حول صحة التصريح.
ويستأنف احتساب الآجال ابتداء من تاريخ الإعلام بحكم أحرز قوة اتصال القضاء.
الفصل 17: يجب على الأجير والمؤجر ان يتبادلا كل المعلومات المفيدة حول الاختراع المعني وان يمتنعا عن أي كشف من شأنه ان يضر بصفة كلية او جزئية بممارسة الحقوق الممنوحة بموجب هذا القانون.
الفصل 18: في صورة حصول نزاع بين الأجير والمؤجر لم يتم البت فيه بعد، يحجز على كل منهما الكشف عن الاختراع.
وإذا أودع أحد الطرفين مطلبا في الحصول على براءة قصد حفظ حقوقه فعليه ان يوجه فوراً نسخة من الوثائق المودعة للطرف الآخر.
الباب الثالث
في طلب البراءة
الفصل 19: يقدم مطلب البراءة طبقا للصيغ والشروط المبينة بهذا الباب.
القسم الأول
في إيداع المطلب
الفصل 20: يودع كل مطلب للحصول على براءة الاختراع لدى الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية.
ويكون المطلب مرفقاً بتفويض مثبت بمقتضى كتب بخط اليد إذا كان المودع ممثلا بوكيل.
ويجب على المودع المقيم خارج التراب التونسي أن يعين وكيلاً مقيماً بالبلاد التونسية.
ويجب ان يبين التفويض مجال الوكالة. وما لم يشترط خلاف ذلك فان هذا التفويض يشمل كل العمليات التي تمس بالبراءة بما في ذلك الاعلامات المنصوص عليها بهذا القانون وباستثناء حالتي سحب المطلب او التخلي عن البراءة اللتين تستوجبان تفويضاًَ خاصاً. وفي حالة تعدد المودعين لنفس المطلب يجب تعيين وكيل مشترك.
الفصل 21: يشتمل المطلب وجوباً على:
- عريضة.
- وصف للاختراع في نظيرين.
- عنصر او عدة عناصر الجدة في الاختراع المطلوب حمايته في نظيرين.
- رسم او عدة رسوم إذا كان ذلك ضرورياً لتوضيح الوصف.
- ملخص وصفي للاختراع.
ويجب ان تتضمن العريضة عنوان الاختراع واسم المودع ولقبه وعنوانه واسم المخترع ولقبه وعند الاقتضاء اسم ولقب وعنوان الوكيل.
ويجب ان يكون وصف الاختراع واضحا وشاملا بما فيه الكفاية وبصفة تمكن أي شخص من أهل المهنة في المجال التقني المعني من تنفيذه.
ويجب ان تستند عناصر الجدة موضوع طلب الحماية على الوصف وتحديد نطاق الحماية المطلوبة بواسطة البراءة.
ويجب ان ينص الملخص الوصفي بإيجاز على أهم العناصر التقنية الأساسية للاختراع ولا يستخدم هذا الملخص إلا للإعلام التقني.
الفصل 22: يجب ان يقدم المطلب كتابياً وفي إحدى اللغات الثلاث التالية: العربية او الفرنسية او الإنكليزية. ويخضع المطلب لدفع أتاوى يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
الفصل 23: لا يمكن ان يتعلق مطلب البراءة إلا باختراع واحد أو بعدة اختراعات مترابطة فيما بينها مما يجعلها تكون في مجموعها اختراعاً واحداً.
الفصل 24: يجب على المودع الذي يرغب في ترجيح حقه في أولوية تتعلق بطلب سابق تم إيداعه في بلد أجنبي عضو في اتحاد باريس او المنظمة العالمية للتجارة ان يرفق طلبه بتصريح كتابي يتضمن تاريخ الإيداع. والبلد الذي تم فيه الإيداع، واسم المودع ولقبه وان يدفع اتاوة الأولوية التي يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
ويسقط الحق في الأولوية ما لم يقدم المودع في ظرف ثلاثة اشهر بداية من تاريخ الإيداع نسخة من المطلب السابق مشهوداً بمطابقتها للأصل من قبل الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية في البلد الذي تم فيه إيداع هذا المطلب ومرفقة بترجمتها الى نفس اللغة التي أودع بها المطلب طبقاً للفصل 22 من هذا القانون.
ويجب على المودع ان يمد الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية وبطلب منه بكل وثيقة أخرى تتعلق بالمطلب السابق وعند الاقتضاء بكل مطلب مودع في بلد آخر وخاصة الوثائق التالية:
- نسخة من كل وثيقة اتصل بها المودع تخص نتائج كل بحث او فحص اجري بشأن المطلب والتي تتضمن منشورات او أي وثائق أخرى تبين حالة التقنية.
- نسخة من كل مطلب آخر غير المطلب السابق الذي يتعلق بنفس الاختراع او يتعلق أساساً بنفس الاختراع الذي يطالب بأولويته.
- نسخة من أي قرار بات يتعلق برفض المطلب.
ويمكن طلب أولويات عديدة بشأن مطلب براءة حتى ولو كانت صادرة عن بلدان مختلفة كما يمكن عند الاقتضاء طلب أولويات عديدة بخصوص أحد عناصر الجدة في الاختراع وفي الحالتين فان الآجال التي منطلقها تاريخ الأولوية يقع احتسابها بداية من تاريخ اقدم مطلب في الأولوية.
وعندما تقع المطالبة بأولوية او اكثر بالنسبة الى مطلب البراءة فإن الحق في البراءة لا يشمل الا عناصر المطلب التي وقع في خصوصها طلب الأولوية. 
وإذا كانت بعض عناصر الاختراع موضوع طلب الأولوية لا توجد ضمن عناصر الجدة في المطلب السابق فانه يكفي لإسناد الأولوية ان تبرز مجموع وثائق المطلب السابق هذه العناصر بصفة دقيقة.
الفصل 25: ان تاريخ إيداع طلب البراءة هو التاريخ الذي قدم فيه المودع المطلب وفق أحكام الفصول 20 و 21 و 22 من هذا القانون. ويرفض الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية الإيداع إذا تبين له ان المطلب لا يشتمل عند إيداعه على كل الوثائق المنصوص عليها بالفصول 20 و 21 و 22 من هذا القانون.
الفصل 26: يمكن للمودع قبل نشر المطلب تعديله بما في ذلك إضافة عناصر جديدة بشرط ان لا يتجاوز ذلك التغيير مجال الكشف الذي تضمنه المطلب الأصلي.
ويخضع كل تعديل لعناصر الجدة لدفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
الفصل 27: يمكن للمودع قبل نشر المطلب تجزئته بشرط ان لا تتجاوز تلك التجزئة مجال الكشف الذي تضمنه المطلب الأصلي. 
ويعتبر كل مطلب جزئي منفصلاً الا انه يواصل الانتفاع بتاريخ إيداع المطلب الأصلي وعند الاقتضاء بتاريخ الأولوية المطالب بها. 
ويجب إيداع المطلب الجزئي طبقاً للصيغ والشروط المنصوص عليها بالفصلين 20 و 21 من هذا القانون، ويخضع هذا المطلب لدفع الأتاوى المنصوص عليها بالفقرة 2 من الفصل 22 من هذا القانون.
الفصل 28: يمكن للمودع قبل تاريخ منح البراءة تقديم مطلب معلل في إصلاح غلطات في التعبير او الرسم وكذلك الغلطات التي تم التفطن إليها بالوثائق المودعة.
وإذا كان مطلب الإصلاح يتعلق بالوصف او بعناصر الجدة او بالرسوم فان الإصلاح لا يقبل إلا إذا كان جليا بحيث لم يكن المودع بإمكانه ان يقصد نصاً او رسماً آخر.
ويجب ان يقدم مطلب الإصلاح كتابياً وان يتضمن نص التعديل المقترح. ولا يقبل إلا إذا كان مصحوباً بما يفيد خلاص اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
القسم الثاني
فحص المطلب 
الفصل 29: يفحص الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية مدى مطابقة المطلب من حيث الشكل لأحكام الفصول 20و21و22 من هذا القانون. 
ويرفض الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية مطلب البراءة إذا تبين انه لا يستجيب لأحكام الفقرة الأولى من هذا الفصل وبعد دعوة المودع الى تلافي النقائص المسجلة في اجل ثلاثة اشهر بداية من تاريخ إعلامه بها ويجب ان يكون قرار الرفض معللا وان يعلم به المودع او وكيله بواسطة مكتوب مضمون الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ.
الفصل 30: يتثبت الهيكل المكلف الملكية الصناعية من حيث الأصل:
- ان ما وقعت المطالبة بحمايته لم يتم استثناؤه صراحة من ميدان الاختراعات القابلة للحصول على براءة بمقتضى الفقرة الثانية من الفصل 2 والفصل 3 من هذا القانون.
- ان ما وقعت المطالبة بحمايته يستجيب للتعريف الوارد بالفصل 6 من هذا القانون.
- ان الوصف يستجيب للشروط المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 21 من هذا القانون.
- إن عناصر الجدة تستجيب للشروط المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الرابعة من الفصل 21 من هذا القانون
- ان المطلب يستجيب للشروط المنصوص عليها بالفصل 23 من هذا القانون.
- ان المطلب الجزئي لا يتجاوز مجال الكشف الذي تضمنه المطلب الأول. 
- ان كل الوثائق المطلوبة بموجب الفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 24 من هذا القانون قد تم تقديمها.
وإذا تبين للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية عدم توفر الشروط المشار إليها بالفقرة الأولى من هذا الفصل فانه يعلم المودع او وكيله بذلك ويدعوه الى تعديل مطلبه او تقديم ملاحظات في ظرف ثلاثة اشهر بداية من تاريخ إعلامه.
ويقع استئناف النظر في المطلب إذا استجاب المودع لطلب الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية خلال الأجل المذكور وبشرط دفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر وإلا فان الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية يرفض المطلب.
وإذا تبين للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية استيفاء الشروط المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الأولى من هذا الفصل اثر تقديم الملاحظات او التعديلات المطلوبة طبقاً للفقرة الثانية منه فانه يقع استئناف النظر في المطلب وفي صورة عدم كفاية هذه الملاحظات فان الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية يعيد إعلام المودع بذلك ويمنحه أجلا ثانيا بثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ الإعلام لاستيفاء الشروط المطلوبة.
ويرفض الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية المطلب إذا تبين له عدم استيفائه هذه الشروط بعد انقضاء الأجل المحدد. 
ويجب ان يكون كل قرار بالرفض معللاً وان يعلم به المودع او وكيله بواسطة مكتوب مضمون الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ.
الفصل 31: إذا كان المطلب مطابقاً لأحكام هذا القسم يتم التنصيص على إيداعه بالنشرية الرسمية للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية ثمانية عشر شهراً من تاريخ الإيداع. 
القسم الثالث 
سحب المطلب 
الفصل 32: يمكن سحب مطلب البراءة في أي وقت قبل منحها بتصريح كتابي. ويخضع السحب لدفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
ولا ينسحب التصريح بالسحب إلا على مطلب واحد. ويقدم التصريح من قبل طالب البراءة او وكيله ويرفق تصريح الوكيل بتفويض خاص بالسحب.
وإذا تم إيداع مطلب البراءة باسم عدة أشخاص فانه لا يجوز سحبه إلا إذا كان التصريح مقدماً من قبلهم جميعاً او عن طريق وكيل مشترك. 
وإذا رسمت بالسجل الوطني للبراءات المنصوص عليه بالفصل 37 من هذا القانون حقوق رهن او حقوق ترخيص فان التصريح بالسحب لا يقبل إلا إذا كان مصحوباً بموافقة كتابية من أصحاب هذه الحقوق.
وإذا سحب المطلب بعد نشره بالنشرية الرسمية للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية فان السحب يسجل وجوباًَ بالسجل الوطني للبراءات. وفي كل حالات السحب يحتفظ الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية بنسخة من مطلب البراءة.
الباب الرابع 
منح البراءة 
الفصل 33: تمنح البراءة باسم الطالب او الطالبين بمقرر من الممثل القانوني للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية إذا لم تقدم عريضة على معنى الفصل 34 من هذا القانون في ظرف شهرين بداية من النشر المنصوص عليه بالفصل 31 من هذا القانون.
ويتم إعلام صاحب البراءة او وكيله بمنح البراءة وترسم بالسجل الوطني للبراءة وتنشر بالنشرية الرسمية للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية.
ويعتبر تاريخ منح البراءة تاريخ إمضائها ويسري مفعول البراءة الممنوحة ابتداء من تاريخ إيداع المطلب.
الفصل 34: تعلق إجراءات منح البراءة إذا اثبت شخص لدى الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية انه قدم عريضة لدى المحكمة المختصة للمنازعة في قابلية المطلب للحصول على براءة طبقاً للفصول 2و3و4و5و6 من هذا القانون او للمطالبة بملكيته لموضوع المطلب وذلك في ظرف شهرين من تاريخ النشر المنصوص عليه بالفصل 31 من هذا القانون.
وتستأنف إجراءات منح البراءة حالما يحرز حكم المحكمة قوة اتصال القضاء.

إلا انه في حالة القيام بدعوى للمطالبة بملكية موضوع المطلب يمكن استئناف إجراءات منح البراءة في كل وقت وذلك بموافقة كتابية لا رجوع فيها ممن قام بالمطالبة بالملكية أمام القضاء.
ولا يمكن للمودع ان يسحب مطلب البراءة بداية من يوم إثبات القيام بالدعوى إلا باتفاق الطرفين.
ويرسم مقرر تعليق سير إجراءات منح البراءة واستئنافها بالسجل الوطني للبراءات. 
وفي حالة القيام بدعوى للمطالبة بملكية المطلب موضوع الاختراع فان الشخص الذي تعينه المحكمة هو الذي يعتبر صاحب المطلب.
الفصل 35: تمنح البراءات تحت مسؤولية الطالبين ودون ضمان من الدولة سواء بخصوص حقيقة الاختراع او جدته او مزاياه او صحة الوصف.
الفصل 36: تحدد مدة حماية براءة الاختراع بعشرين سنة بداية من تاريخ إيداع المطلب.
الفصل 37: يمسك الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية سجلاً يسمى السجل الوطني للبراءات وتضبط بأمر طريقة مسك هذا السجل وطرق الترسيم به.
وترسم بالسجل كل مطالب البراءات والبراءات والأعمال التي تدخل عليها أي تغيير ولا يمكن القيام بأي ترسيم في السجل الوطني للبراءات قبل نشر إيداع مطلب البراءة.
وفي صورة عدم تطابق مطلب البراءة مع شروط الترسيم يوجه الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية الى الطالب او لوكيله إعلاما معللاً في الغرض بواسطة مكتوب مضمون الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ او بأي وسيلة أخرى تترك أثراً كتابياً لدى المرسل.
ويحدد الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية للطالب اجل شهر يبتدئ من تاريخ الإعلام لتسوية مطلبه او لتقديم ملحوظاته. وفي صورة عدم التسوية او الأحجام عن تقديم ملحوظات يرفض مطلب الترسيم بالسجل بمقرر من الممثل القانوني للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية.
وتخضع مطالب الترسيم بالسجل الى دفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر. ويمكن لأي شخص ان يطلع على السجل الوطني للبراءات كما يمكن له الحصول على نسخ منه مقابل دفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
الفصل 38: يمكن لأي شخص ان يطلع على ملف يتعلق ببراءة او بمطلب براءة وان يحصل على نسخة منه مقابل دفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
إلا انه لا يمكن الاطلاع على مطلب براءة غير منشور او الحصول على نسخة منه إلا برخصة كتابية ممضاة بصفة قانونية من طالب البراءة او من وكيله.
الباب الخامس
الطعــون
الفصل 39: يتم الطعن في المقررات الصادرة عن الممثل القانوني للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية بخصوص منح براءات الاختراع او رفضها أمام المحاكم المختصة.
الفصل 40: يحدد اجل الطعن في المقررات المنصوص عليها بالفصل 39 من هذا القانون بشهر ابتداء من تاريخ الإعلام بالمقرر المتنازع فيه. 
الفصل 41: يتم الطعن بعريضة كتابية توجه و تقدم الى كتابة المحكمة المختصة.
وتشتمل العريضة وجوباً على البيانات التالية وإلا كانت غير مقبولة:
- الاسم واللقب والمهنة والعنوان والجنسية وتاريخ الولادة ومكانها إذا كان القائم بالدعوى شخصاً طبيعياً.
- الشكل القانوني والتسمية والمقر الاجتماعي واسم الممثل القانوني إذا كان القائم بالدعوى شخصاً معنوياً.
- تاريخ وموضوع المقرر المطعون فيه.
- اسم ولقب وعنوان مالك البراءة او طالب البراءة إذا لم يكن للقائم بالدعوى إحدى هاتين الصفتين.
ويجب ان تكون عريضة الدعوى مرفقة بنسخة من المقرر المطعون فيه.
وإذا كانت العريضة لا تشتمل على عرض لمؤيدات الدعوى يجب على القائم بالدعوى ان يودع هذا العرض لدى كتابة المحكمة سبعة أيام على الأقل قبل انعقاد الجلسة الأولى وإلا رفضت دعواه.
الفصل 42: على المدعي ان يوجه الى الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية بواسطة عدل منفذ نسخة من عريضة الطعن وعند الاقتضاء نسخة من العرض اللاحق لمؤيدات الدعوى.
وعلى الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية ان يرسل ملف المقرر المطعون فيه الى كتابة المحكمة في ظرف شهر من تاريخ الإعلام بنسخة العريضة.
الفصل 43: إذا تم الطعن من قبل شخص غير مالك البراءة ولا صاحب مطلب البراءة وجب عليه استدعاء من له هاته الصفة بواسطة عدل منفذ.
الفصل 44: يمكن للطاعن تعيين وكيل عنه أمام المحكمة.

الفصل 45: يتولى الطرف الأحرص إعلام بقية الأطراف في القضية بحكم المحكمة.
الباب السادس 
الحقوق والالتزامات الناجمة عن البراءة
القسم الأول 
الحقوق الناجمة عن البراءة 
الفصل 46: تمنح البراءة حقا إستنثارياً في استغلالها لصاحبها او لمن انجر له حق منه.
ويمنع على الغير بدون موافقة صاحب البراءة أو لمن انجر له حق منه:
أ - صنع المنتج موضوع البراءة أو عرضه أو الاتجار فيه أو استعماله أو استيراده أو مسكه لهذه الأغراض.
ب - استعمال طريقة الصنع موضوع البراءة.
ج - عرض المنتج الحاصل مباشرة بواسطة طريقة الصنع موضوع البراءة الاتجار فيه أو استعماله أو استيراده أو مسكه لهذه الأغراض.
الفصل 47: لا تشمل الحقوق التي تمنحها البراءة:
أ - الأعمال التي تتم في إطار خاص ولأغراض غير تجارية 
ب - الأعمال التجريبية المتصلة بالاختراع موضوع البراءة.
ج - تحضير الأدوية بالصيدليات بصفة فورية ومنفردة بناء على وصفة طبية والأعمال المتعلقة بالأدوية المستحضرة بهذه الطريقة.
د - عرض المنتج المحمي بالبراءة أو الاتجار فيه أو استعماله أو استيراده أو مسكه لهذه الأغراض بصفة قانونية بالتراب التونسي وذلك بعد عرض هذا المنتج بصفة قانونية بسوق أي بلد كان من قبل صاحب البراءة أو بموافقته الصريحة.
هـ - الأعمال الضرورية لتحضير الأدوية الجنيسة غير انه لا يمكن استعمال المنتج المتأتي من هذه الأنشطة لأغراض تجارية إلا بعد انتهاء مدة حماية البراءة.
و - استعمال الأشياء على متن المركبات الجوية أو البرية أو السفن البحرية الأجنبية التي تدخل بصفة مؤقتة أو عرضية في المجال الجوي أو على التراب التونسي أو بالمياه الإقليمية التونسية. 
الفصل 48: يمكن لكل شخص استغل الاختراع عن حسن نية بالبلاد التونسية في تاريخ إيداع المطلب بالبلاد التونسية أو في تاريخ الأولوية المطالب بها ان يواصل هذا الاستغلال بصفة فردية رغم وجود البراءة. ويمنح كذلك الحق في هذا الاستغلال وبنفس الشروط إلى من سبق له ان قام بتحضيرات جدية بهدف استغلال الاختراع في البلاد التونسية. ولا يمكن ان ينتقل هذا الحق في الاستغلال إلى الغير الا مع الأصل التجاري أو مع المؤسسة أو مع الجزء من المؤسسة التي يرتبط بها هذا الحق.
الفصل 49: يمكن للوزير المكلف بالصناعة ان يقرر رغم منح البراءة وباقتراح من السلط المعنية استيراد معدات تجهيز وقطع ثانوية وقطع غيار تتعلق ببراءة الاختراع وذلك حماية للمصلحة العامة ولغاية غير تجارية.
الفصل 50: مع مراعاة أحكام الفصل 67 من هذا القانون لا يمكن لصاحب براءة تحسين اختراع متحصل على براءة سابقة ان يستغل اختراعه دون ترخيص من صاحب البراءة. ولا يمكن لهذا الأخير ان يستغل براءة التحسين الا بموافقة صاحبها.
القسم الثاني 
الالتزامات المترتبة عن البراءة
الفصل 51: يجب على صاحب البراءة ان يستغل الاختراع موضوع البراءة في ظرف أربع سنوات بداية من إيداع المطلب او في ظرف ثلاث سنوات بداية من منح البراءة ويقع في كل الحالات اعتماد أطول الأجلين. وفي صورة ما إذا كان المنتج موضوع الاختراع خاضعاً لترخيص إداري مسبق لتسويقه، يمدد أطول الاجلين بعامين.
الفصل 52: يخضع كل إيداع لمطلب براءة لدفع اتاوة تشمل الإيداع والقسط السنوي الأول.
وتعتبر اتاوة الإيداع والقسط السنوي الأول مكتسبة عند إيداع المطلب وذلك حتى في صورة رفضه.
وإذا تضمن مطلب البراءة اكثر من عشرة عناصر جدة في الاختراع يجب دفع إتاوة إضافية عن كل عنصر ابتداء من العنصر الحادي عشر.
ويجب دفع الإتاوة السنوية لإبقاء العمل بالبراءة او بمطلب البراءة كل سنة طيلة مدة الحماية، وتدفع هذه الإتاوة سنوياً ويحل اجل دفعها في آخر يوم من شهر تاريخ إيداع مطلب البراءة.
وفي صورة عدم دفع الإتاوة السنوية في التاريخ المنصوص عليه بالفقرة الرابعة من هذا الفصل يمنح صاحب البراءة ستة اشهر إضافية للدفع مقابل خلاص اتاوة التأخير.

وتضبط بأمر مبالغ اتاوة الإيداع والقسط السنوي الأول والأتاوى السنوية واتاوة التأخير وكذلك الاتاوة الإضافية عن كل عنصر جدة ابتداء من العنصر الحادي عشر.
الفصل 53: يمكن للمحكمة بطلب من صاحب براءة التحسين ان تمنحه ترخيصاً في استغلال البراءة الأصلية، إذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة ذلك بشرط تقديم المطلب بعد انقضاء الأجل المشار إليه بالفصل 69 من هذا القانون.
ولا يمنح هذا الترخيص إلا إذا كان ضرورياً لاستغلال الاختراع موضوع براءة التحسين وإذا مثل بالنسبة للبراءة الأصلية تطوراً تقنياً ومصلحة اقتصادية هامة.
ولا يمكن إحالة الترخيص الممنوح لصاحب براءة التحسين إلا مع هذه البراءة.
ويمكن لصاحب البراءة الأصلية ان يتحصل على ترخيص لاستغلال براءة التحسين وذلك بتقديم عريضة للمحكمة.
تطبق أحكام الفصول 70و75و76 من هذا القانون في الحالات المذكورة بهذا الفصل.
الباب السابع 
في التخلي والبطلان وسقوط الحق 
القسم الأول 
في التخلي
الفصل 54: يمكن لصاحب البراءة ان يتخلى عن براءته كلياً أو جزئياً بتوجيه عريضة ممضاة إلى الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية.
وفي صورة تقديم عريضة التخلي عن طريق وكيل يجب ان ترفق العريضة بتوكيل خاص في التخلي ممضى من قبل صاحب البراءة.
وترفض عريضة التخلي المتعلقة ببراءة على ملك عدة أشخاص إذا لم تكن مرفقة بالموافقة الكتابية لكل أصحاب البراءة.
وترفض عريضة التخلي المتعلقة ببراءة موظف عليها حقوق رهن او ترخيص ومرسمة بالسجل الوطني للبراءات إذا لم تكن مرفقة بالموافقة الكتابية لأصحاب هذه الحقوق.
ويرسم التخلي بعد قبوله من قبل الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية بالسجل الوطني للبراءات ويصبح نافذ المفعول عند تاريخ هذا الترسيم. كما ينشر بالنشرية الرسمية للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية.
ويخضع التخلي لدفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
القسم الثاني 
في البطلان
الفصل 55: يصرح ببطلان البراءة بموجب حكم قضائي:
- إذا لم يكن موضوعها قابلاً للحصول على براءة طبقا للفصول 2و3و4و5و6 من هذا القانون.
- إذا لم يكن وصف الاختراع واضحاً وشاملاً حتى يتمكن أي شخص من اهل المهنة من تنفيذه.
- إذا كان موضوعها يتجاوز مضمون المطلب كما وقع إيداعه او في حالة إسناد براءة على أساس مطلب جزئي يتجاوز مضمونها مضمون المطلب الأصلي كما وقع إيداعه.
الفصل 56: إذا كانت أسباب البطلان لا تمس بالبراءة إلا جزئياً فان البطلان المصرح به لا يهم إلا عناصر الجدة المعنية.
الفصل 57: يقوم بدعوى البطلان لدى المحكمة كل شخص له مصلحة في ذلك.
ويمكن للنيابة العمومية القيام مباشرة او التداخل في كل قضية موضوعها بطلان براءة الاختراع.
الفصل 58: يكون للحكم القاضي ببطلان براءة اثر مطلق. وتعتبر البراءة او الجزء الواقع بطلانه كأنهما لم يكونا.
الفصل 59: يتم إعلام الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية بأحكام البطلان التي أحرزت قوة اتصال القضاء من قبل الطرف الذي له مصلحة في ذلك وترسم هذه الأحكام بالسجل الوطني للبراءات.
القسم الثالث 
في سقوط الحق
الفصل 60: تسقط كل حقوق صاحب البراءة او مطلب البراءة الذي لم يدفع اتاوة سنوية حل اجلها طبق أحكام الفصل 52 من هذا القانون.
وتقع معاينة سقوط الحق بمقرر من الممثل القانوني للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية بطلب كتابي من صاحب البراءة او من الغير، ويقع البت في المطلب بمقرر معلل يقع إعلام الطالب به خلال الثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ سقوط الحق في البراءة.
ويتم إعلام صاحب البراءة او وكيله بمقرر سقوط الحق. ويرسم المقرر بالسجل الوطني للبراءات وينشر بالنشرية الرسمية للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية.
ويبدأ مفعول سقوط الحق من تاريخ حلول اجل الاتاوة السنوية غير المدفوعة.

الفصل 61: يمكن لصاحب البراءة تقديم مطلب لاسترجاع حقوقه خلال الثلاثة اشهر الموالية لتاريخ الإعلام بمقرر سقوط الحق شريطة إثبات عذر شرعي لعدم دفع الاتاوة السنوية.
ويوجه المطلب للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية كتابياً ومصحوباً بما يفيد خلاص اتاوة استرجاع الحقوق التي يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
ويمنح استرجاع الحق بمقرر معلل من الممثل القانوني للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية يقع إعلام صاحب البراءة به ويرسم بالسجل الوطني للبراءات وينشر بالنشرية الرسمية للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية.
ولا يكون لمقرر استرجاع الحقوق مفعول إذا لم يدفع صاحب البراءة الأتاوى المستحقة في اجل ثلاثة اشهر ابتداء من تاريخ إعلامه بالمقرر. ويدرج تاريخ الدفع بالسجل الوطني للبراءات.
وتنظر المحاكم المختصة في الطعون الموجهة ضد مقررات الممثل القانوني للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية في مادة سقوط الحق او استرجاع الحقوق.
وتتم الطعون وفق الصيغ والإجراءات المنصوص عليها بالباب الخامس من هذا القانون.
وتدرج بالسجل الوطني للبراءات كل الطعون ودعاوى استرجاع الحقوق وكل المقررات المتخذة في الغرض.
الباب الثامن
انتقال الحقوق والإحالة والعقلة
الفصل 62: يمكن للحقوق الناجمة عن براءة او مطلب براءة أن تكون قابلة للانتقال او الإحالة كلياً او جزئياً.
إذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في مطلب براءة او في ملكية براءة فيمكن لكل واحد منهم بمفرده ان يحيل او أن ينقل منابه في مطلب البراءة او في البراءة.
وتكون الإحالة او انتقال الحقوق بكتب وإلا كانت باطلة.
وتتم عقلة براءات الاختراع وفق مقتضيات مجلة المرافعات المدنية والتجارية. غير انه يجب أيضاً على القائم بالعقلة ان يعلم صاحب البراءة والهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية وكل شخص له حقوق على البراءة بالعقلة وإلا فإنها تكون باطلة.
ولا يمكن الاحتجاج لدى الغير بكل إحالة او انتقال حقوق او تسجيل عقلة او تسجيل تصحيح او رفع عقلة إلا إذا تم ترسيمها بالسجل الوطني للبراءات وذلك بعد دفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
الباب التاسع
في التراخيص التعاقدية
الفصل 63: يمكن لصاحب مطلب البراءة او صاحب البراءة ان يمنح بمقتضى عقد لأي شخص طبيعي او معنوي ترخيصاً في استغلال الاختراع موضوع مطلب البراءة او البراءة.
ويحق لكل شريك في ملكية البراءة ان يمنح ترخيصاً في الاستغلال بموافقة بقية الشركاء.
ويكون عقد الترخيص باطلاً إذا لم يكن بمقتضى كتب بخط اليد.
ولا يمكن الاحتجاج بعقد الترخيص لدى الغير او بتعديله او بتجديده إلا بعد ترسميه بالسجل الوطني للبراءات ودفع اتاوة يضبط مقدارها بأمر.
الفصل 64: لا يمنع منح الترخيص مانحه من إسناد تراخيص لأشخاص آخرين لاستغلال نفس الاختراع او استغلاله بنفسه ما لم يشترط خلاف ذلك بعقد الترخيص.
وإذا نص العقد على ان الترخيص استئثاري فانه لا يمكن لمانح الترخيص القيام بنفسه بالأعمال التي يشملها العقد والمنصوص عليها بالفصل 46 من هذا القانون او إعطاء موافقته للغير بالقيام بهذه الأعمال وذلك بالبلاد التونسية.
الفصل 65: تشمل الموافقة الصادرة عن مانح الترخيص للمرخص له إنجاز كل الأعمال المشار إليها بالفصل 46 من هذا القانون في كامل تراب البلاد التونسية وبأي شكل من أشكال تطبيق الاختراع وذلك ما لم يشترط خلاف ذلك في عقد الترخيص.
الفصل 66: لا يمكن للمرخص له ان يمنح للغير موافقته على ان تنجز بالبلاد التونسية الأعمال المتعلقة بموضوع عقد الترخيص والمشار إليها بالفصل 46 من هذا القانون ما لم يشترط خلاف ذلك بالعقد.
الفصل 67: لا يكون المرخص له مطالباً بدفع المبالغ المنصوص عليها بعقد الترخيص لاستغلال البراءة إذا حصلت إحدى الحالات التالية قبل انتهاء اجل الترخيص وابتداء من تاريخ وقوع الحالة:
- سحب مطلب البراءة.
- رفض مطلب البراءة نهائياً.
- إلغاء البراءة نهائياً.
- سقوط حق صاحب البراءة نهائياً.
- انتهاء مدة الحماية القانونية للبراءة.

الفصل 68: في كل الحالات المشار إليها بالفصل 67 من هذا القانون يكون للمرخص له الحق في استرجاع المبالغ المدفوعة لمانح الترخيص إذا لم ينتفع المرخص له بعقد الترخيص او إذا كان انتفاعه غير هام وذلك ما لم يشترط في العقد خلاف ذلك.
الباب العاشر
في التراخيص الإجبارية
الفصل 69: يمكن لكل شخص يهمه الأمر وفي أي وقت بعد انتهاء الأجل المنصوص عليه بالفصل 51 من هذا القانون ان يتحصل على ترخيص إجباري في إحدى الحالات التالية:
- إذا لم يقع الشروع في الاستغلال الصناعي للاختراع موضوع البراءة او إذا لم يكن الاختراع موضوع تحضيرات فعلية وجدية للاستغلال بالبلاد التونسية وذلك في الأجل المذكور بالفصل 51 من هذا القانون.
- إذا لم يقع الاستغلال التجاري للمنتج موضوع الاختراع بكمية كافية تفي بحاجيات السوق التونسية.
- إذا وقع التخلي عن الاستغلال الصناعي او التجاري للاختراع موضوع البراءة منذ اكثر من ثلاث سنوات بالبلاد التونسية.
الفصل 70: يقدم كل مطلب يهدف الى الحصول على ترخيص إجباري للمحكمة المختصة.
ويجب على طالب الترخيص الإجباري ان يثبت انه لم يتحصل على ترخيص تعاقدي من صاحب البراءة بشروط وإجراءات معقولة وفي آجال معقولة بعد أن وجه له مكتوباُ مضمون الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ في طلب هذا الترخيص, كما انه ملزم بإثبات انه قادر على استغلال الاختراع بصورة فعلية وجدية.
ولا يمكن في كل الحالات ان يمنح الترخيص الإجباري لعدم الاستغلال او عدم كفاية الاستغلال اذا اثبت صاحب البراءة وجود عذر شرعي.
ان الترخيص الإجباري غير استئثاري ولا يمكن ان تنتقل الحقوق في الاستغلال الى الغير إلا مع الأصل التجاري او المؤسسة او الجزء من المؤسسة التي ترتبط بها هذه الحقوق.
الفصل 71: يرفض طلب الترخيص الإجباري إذا لم توجه منه نسخة بواسطة رسالة مضمونة الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ الى الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية وذلك في اجل خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه للمحكمة المختصة.
الفصل 72: يمكن للممثل القانوني للهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية ان يقدم الى المحكمة مذكرة تتضمن ملاحظاته في خصوص مطلب الترخيص الإجباري.
الفصل 73: تنطبق مقتضيات الفصلين 71 و72 من هذا القانون في صورة الطعن بالاستئناف.
الفصل 74: تبت المحكمة في مطلب الترخيص الإجباري بعد سماع الأطراف أو من يمثلهم.
وتضبط المحكمة شروط الترخيص الإجباري وخاصة مدته ومجال تطبيقه والمبلغ الذي سيدفع لصاحب البراءة والذي يجب ان يكون مناسباً لأهمية استغلال الاختراع.
ويمكن تعديل شروط الترخيص الإجباري بقرار من المحكمة بناء على طلب من صاحب البراءة او من المستفيد من الترخيص الإجباري إذا جدت وقائع تبرر ذلك.
الفصل 75: تخضع كل إحالة لترخيص إجباري إلى إذن من المحكمة وإلا فإنها تكون باطلة.
الفصل 76: إذا أخل المستفيد من ترخيص إجباري بالشروط التي منح على أساسها الترخيص فإنه يمكن لصاحب البراءة او عند الاقتضاء للمرخص لهم في استغلالها الحصول على سحب الترخيص الإجباري وذلك بمقتضى مطلب يقدم للمحكمة.
الفصل 77: على المستفيد من الترخيص الإجباري إعلام الهيكل المكلف بالملكية الصناعية فوراً بكل القرارات القضائية الصادرة في شأن التراخيص الإجبارية. وترسم القرارات النهائية بالسجل الوطني للبراءات مباشرة.
الباب الحادي عشر
في التراخيص الوجوبية
الفصل 78: يمكن للوزير المكلف بالصناعة توجيه تنبيه لأصحاب براءات الاختراع بوجوب القيام باستغلالها بكيفية تستجيب لحاجيات الاقتصاد الوطني او لحماية المحيط.
وإذا لم يأت هذا التنبيه بنتيجة في ظرف سنة او الحق عدم الاستغلال او عدم كفاية الاستغلال كما وكيفاً ضرراً فادحاً بالتنمية الاقتصادية وبالمصلحة العامة فإنه يمكن إخضاع البراءات موضوع التنبيه لنظام الترخيص الوجوبي بمقتضى قرارا من الوزير المكلف بالصناعة.
ويمكن للوزير المكلف بالصناعة ان يمدد في الأجل المنصوص عليه بالفقرة الثانية من هذا الفصل إذا قدم صاحب البراءة عذراً شرعياً تفرضه متطلبات الاقتصاد الوطني.
ويمكن إخضاع براءات الاختراع الخاصة بالأدوية او بالمواد الضرورية للحصول على هذه الأدوية او بطرق صنعها لنظام الترخيص الوجوبي إذا اقتضت مصلحة الصحة العمومية ذلك في حالة عدم وضعها على ذمة العموم بجودة او كميات كافية او وضعها على ذمة العموم بأسعار مرتفعة بصفة غير عادية. ويتم ذلك بمقتضى قرارا من الوزير المكلف بالصناعة بطلب من الوزير المكلف بالصحة العمومية.
ويمكن للدولة ان تتحصل في أي وقت شاءت على ترخيص وجوبي لاستغلال اختراع موضوع مطلب براءة او براءة لتلبية حاجيات الدفاع الوطني او الأمن سواء استغلته بنفسها او عن طريق الغير.
ويمنح الترخيص الوجوبي بطلب من الوزير المعني بمقتضى قرار من الوزير المكلف بالصناعة.
الفصل 79: بداية من تاريخ صدور القرار الذي يخضع البراءة لنظام الترخيص الوجوبي يمكن لكل شخص ان يطلب من الوزير المكلف بالصناعة الحصول على ترخيص في استغلال البراءة.
ويمنح هذا الترخيص بقرار من الوزير المذكور بشروط معينة وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالمدة ومجال التطبيق باستثناء المقابل المالي الذي يدفع لصاحب الاختراع وإذا لم يتم الاتفاق بالتراضي فان المقابل يقع تحديده من قبل المحكمة.
ينشر القرار المشار إليه بالفقرة الثانية من هذا الفصل بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية ويصبح الترخيص الوجوبي نافذ المفعول بداية من تاريخ هذا النشر.
الفصل 80: ان الترخيص الوجوبي غير استئثاري ولا يمكن ان تنتقل الحقوق في الاستغلال الى الغير إلا مع الأصل التجاري او المؤسسة او الجزء من المؤسسة التي ترتبط بها هذه الحقوق.
الفصل 81: يتم إقرار ونشر التعديلات المدخلة على شروط الترخيص المطلوبة من صاحب البراءة او المستفيد من هذا الترخيص حسب الإجراءات الخاصة بمنح ذلك الترخيص وإذا كانت هذه التعديلات تتعلق بالمقابل المالي الذي يدفع لصاحب الاختراع فإنها تقرر حسب نفس الإجراءات المتبعة في التقدير الأصلي لهذا المقابل.
ويمكن لصاحب البراءة أن يطلب سحب الترخيص الوجوبي بسبب إخلال المستفيد بالالتزامات المفروضة عليه.
وتنطبق عند سحب الترخيص الوجوبي نفس الإجراءات المتبعة عند منحه.
الباب الثاني عشر
التقليد والعقوبات
الفصل 82: يعتبر كل تعد على حقوق صاحب البراءة كما تم ضبطها بالفصل 46 من هذا القانون جريمة تقليد.
ويتحمل المقلد مسؤولية مدنية وجزائية.
إلا انه قام شخص غير المصنع لمنتج مقلد بعرضه او الاتجار فيه او استعماله او مسكه قصد الاستعمال او الاتجار فيه فانه لا يتحمل المسؤولية إلا إذا كان على علم بالتقليد.
ولا تعتبر الأعمال السابقة لنشر مطلب البراءة جريمة تقليد ولا تستوجب الحكم بالعقاب ولو مدنياً إلا إذا تمت تلك الأعمال بعد إبلاغ المقلد المفترض بنسخة رسمية من مطلب البراءة.
الفصل 83: مع مراعاة العقوبات الواردة بنصوص خاصة يعاقب مرتكب التقليد بخطية تتراوح بين خمسة آلاف وخمسين ألف دينار.
وفي صورة العود يمكن الحكم بالسجن من شهر الى ستة اشهر وذلك بقطع النظر عن الحكم بالخطية التي ترفع الى الضعف.
ولا يمكن للنيابة العمومية القيام بالتتبعات إلا على أساس شكوى صادرة عن الطرف المتضرر.
الفصل 84: ترفع دعوى التقليد المدنية من قبل صاحب البراءة او صاحب مطلب البراءة.
وللشريك في مطلب براءة او براءة الحق في ممارسة دعوى التقليد لفائدته الخاصة وعليه ان يبلغ نسخاً من عريضة الدعوى الى شركائه.
وإذا لم يتضمن عقد الترخيص شرطاً مخالفاً فإنه يمكن لصاحب الترخيص التعاقدي الاستنثاري القيام بدعوى التقليد إذا لم يقم بها صاحب البراءة بعد إنذاره.
ويمكن للمستفيد من الترخيص الإجباري أو الوجوبي القيام بدعوى التقليد إذا لم يقم بها صاحب البراءة بعد إنذاره.
ويمكن قبول تداخل صاحب البراءة في دعوى التقليد التي يقوم بها المرخص له وفق أحكام الفقرتين الثالثة والرابعة من هذا الفصل.
ويمكن قبول تداخل كل مرخص له في دعوى التقليد التي يقوم بها صاحب البراءة وذلك للمطالبة بتعويض الضرر الحاصل له.
الفصل 85: يمكن لصاحب مطلب براءة او براءة ان يثبت التقليد موضوع الدعوى بكل الوسائل.
إلا انه إذا كان موضوع البراءة طريقة صنع منتج فان المحكمة هي التي تأمر المدعى عليه بإثبات ان طريقة الصنع المستعملة للحصول على نفس المنتج تختلف عن طريقة الصنع المحمية ببراءة وفي صورة تعذر إثبات ذلك من قبل المدعى عليه فان كل منتج مماثل صنع بدون موافقة صاحب البراءة يعتبر قد وقع الحصول عليه بطريقة الصنع المحمية بالبراءة ان كان هذا المنتج جديداً.
تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار المصالح المشروعة للمدعى عليه عند تقديم الإثبات المخالف وذلك قصد حماية أسراره الخاصة بالصنع والتجارة.
الفصل 86: يمكن للأشخاص المنتفعين بحق ممارسة دعوى التقليد طبقاً للفصل 84 من هذا القانون طلب القيام بوصف دقيق مع حجز عيني او بدونه للمنتجات او الأساليب المزعوم تقليدها وذلك بواسطة عدل منفذ يساعده خبير يعينه رئيس المحكمة المختصة بموجب إذن على عريضة.
ويقتصر الحجز العيني عند الإذن به على وضع العينات الضرورية لإثبات التقليد تحت يد العدالة.
وإذا استوجب الأمر حجزاً عينياً فإنه بالإمكان ان يلزم الإذن الطالب بتأمين ضمان قبل إجراء عملية الحجز.
ويجب على عدل التنفيذ قبل القيام بالحجز تسليم نسخة من الإذن لماسكي البضاعة المحجوزة أو الموصوفة وعند الاقتضاء نسخة من وصل إيداع الضمان كما يجب ان يسلم لهم نسخة من محضر الحجز وإلا يكون الإجراء باطلاً ويتم تغريم عدل التنفيذ.
ويبطل الحجز او الوصف قانوناً إذا لم يقم الطالب بقضية في ظرف خمس عشر يوماً وذلك بقطع النظر عن غرم الضرر.
ويحتسب اجل الخمسة عشر يوماً بداية من يوم القيام بالحجز او الوصف.
الفصل 87: يمكن لرئيس المحكمة المتعهدة بدعوى تقليد اختراع موضوع براءة المنتصب للقضاء إستعجالياً أن يمنع مؤقتاً مواصلة أعمال التقليد المزعومة وذلك بالإذن بدفع غرامة او السماح بمواصلة تلك الأعمال وذلك شريطة إقامة ضمانات تؤمن خلاص تعويض الخسارة لصاحب البراءة.
ولا يقبل مطلب منع مواصلة الأعمال او إقامة الضمانات المذكورة بالفقرة الأولى من هذا الفصل إلا إذا تبين ان الدعوى جدية من حيث الأصل وانه تم القيام بها في اجل شهر بداية من يوم علم صاحب البراءة بالوقائع التي ترتكز عليها.
ويمكن لرئيس المحكمة قبل ان يأذن بالمنع المؤقت ان يشترط على المدعي تقديم ضمانات لتعويض الخسارة التي قد تلحق بالمدعى عليه إذا تبين إن الدعوى لا أساس لها من الصحة.
الفصل 88: تسقط دعاوى التقليد المنصوص عليها بهذا القانون بمرور ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ حدوث الأفعال المسببة لها.
الفصل 89: لا تحول الأحكام المنصوص عليها بالباب الثاني عشر من هذا القانون دون الالتجاء الى التحكيم وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها بمجلة التحكيم.
الفصل 90: يعاقب بخطية تتراوح بين ألف وخمسة آلاف دينار كل من ينسب الى نفسه بدون حق مطلب براءة او براءة وتضاعف الخطية عند العود.
الباب الثالث عشر
التدابير الحدودية
الفصل 91: يمكن لصاحب براءة اختراع او لمن انجر له حق منه إذا ما توفرت لديه أدلة جدية على وجود عملية توريد لمنتجات مقلدة ان يقدم لمصالح الديوانة مطلباً كتابياً في تعليق الإجراءات الديوانية الخاصة بتوريد تلك المنتجات.
وعلى الطالب إعلام المصالح الديوانية في صورة ما إذا لم يعد حقه مسجلاً قانوناً او إذا انقضت مدة صلوحيته.
الفصل 92: يتضمن المطلب المنصوص عليه بالفصل 91 من هذا القانون:
- اسم ولقب وعنوان الطالب او تسميته الاجتماعية ومقره.
- ما يثبت ان الطالب صاحب حق على المنتجات موضوع النزاع.
- وصف المنتجات بدقة لتمكين مصالح الديوانة من التعرف عليها.
كما ان الطالب ملزم بتقديم كل الإرشادات الصالحة لتمكين مصالح الديوانة من اخذ قرار عن معرفة ودون ان يمثل تقديم هذه الإرشادات شرطاً لقبول المطلب.
وتتضمن هذه الإرشادات خاصة:
- المكان الذي توجد به او الذي سترسل اليه المنتجات.
- البيانات التي تسمح بالتعرف على المنتجات المرسلة او على الطرد .
- تاريخ الوصول المحدد للمنتجات او تاريخ ايداعها.
- الوسيلة المستعملة للنقل.
- البيانات التي تسمح بالتعرف على مورد او مصدر او ماسك المنتجات.
الفصل 93: تتولى مصالح الديوانة فحص المطلب المقدم وفق مقتضيات الفصل 92 من هذا القانون وتعلم فوراً وكتابياً الطالب بالمقرر المتخذ ويجب ان يكون هذا المقرر معللاً.
وإذا قبلت مصالح الديوانة المطلب او اتخذت إجراءات للتدخل تطبيقاً لأحكام الفصل 94 من هذا القانون فانه يمكنها ان تلزم الطالب بتقديم ضمان مالي يخصص لخلاص مبلغ المصاريف التي قد يستوجبها بقاء المنتجات تحت مراقبة الديوانة.
الفصل 94: تتولى مصالح الديوانة حبس المنتجات اذا تبين لها بعد المعاينة مطابقتها لما هو مضمن بالمطلب وعند الاقتضاء بعد مراجعة الطالب.
وتتولى مصالح الديوانة إعلام الطالب والمورد بعملية الحبس فوراً وتمكنهما من فحص المنتجات المحبوسة وأخذ عينات منها للقيام بما يلزم من تجارب وتحاليل لمعرفة ما إذا كانت هذه المنتجات مقلدة وذلك وفقاً لمقتضيات مجلة الديوانة ودون الإخلال بمبدأ سرية المعلومات.
ولغاية تمكين الطالب من القيام بدعاوى أمام المحكمة يمكن لمصالح الديوانة إعلامه بأسماء وعناوين المصدر والمورد والمرسل إليه إذا كانوا معروفين لديها وكذلك كمية المنتجات موضوع المطلب وذلك بموجب إذن على عريضة.
الفصل 95: يرفع قانونا حبس المنتجات وبشرط إتمام كل الإجراءات الديوانية إذا لم يثبت الطالب لمصالح الديوانة في اجل عشرة أيام بداية من تاريخ الإعلام بالحبس انه قام بدعوى مدنية او جزائية لدى المحكمة المختصة واستصدر الإجراءات القضائية التحفظية وقدم ضماناً كافياً لتغطية مسئوليته تجاه الأشخاص المعنيين.
ويتم ضبط مقدار الضمان من قبل المحكمة.
ويمكن التمديد في الأجل بعشرة أيام أخرى على الأكثر في الحالات التي تستوجب ذلك.
ويمكن ان يتحصل المالك او المورد او المرسل إليه المنتج على رفع الحبس على المنتجات موضوع الدعوى مقابل إيداع ضمان مالي يضبط مقداره من قبل المحكمة ويكون كافياً لحماية مصالح الطالب شريطة إتمام كل الإجراءات الديوانية.
وعلى المصالح الديوانية إعلام المالك والمورد والمرسل إليه وكذلك الطالب فوراً برفع الحبس عن المنتج.
الفصل 96: إذا ثبت بمقتضى حكم احرز قوة اتصال القضاء ان المنتجات مقلدة فإن السلط القضائية تحدد مأل هذه المنتجات وذلك:
- اما بإتلافها تحت رقابة مصالح الديوانية.
- او باستثنائها من الترويج التجاري شريطة ألا يلحق ضرر بحقوق صاحب البراءة.
الفصل 97: يمكن لمصالح الديوانة ان تقوم من تلقاء نفسها بتعليق الإجراءات الديوانية الخاصة بتوريد منتجات يفترض انها مقلدة.
وفي هذه الحالة:
- تعلم مصالح الديوانة فوراً صاحب البراءة او من انجر له حق منه
- تطبق وجوباً مقتضيات الفصول الواردة بهذا الباب.
الفصل 98: لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال تحميل مصالح الديوانة أية مسؤولية إذا لم تتوصل الى التعرف على المنتجات التي يفترض أنها مقلدة.
الفصل 99: لا تنطبق مقتضيات الفصول الواردة بهذا الباب على المنتجات التي لا تكتسي طابعاً تجارياً والموجودة ضمن الأمتعة الشخصية للمسافرين وذلك في حدود الكميات المضبوطة بالقوانين والتراتيب الجاري بها العمل.
الباب الرابع عشر
أحكام مختلفة
الفصل 100: تبقى مطالب براءات الاختراع المودعة قبل دخول هذا القانون حيز التنفيذ خاضعة للأحكام المنطبقة في تاريخ ايداع المطالب باستثناء الاحكام الخاصة بممارسة الحقوق ومع مراعاة الحقوق المكتسبة قبل دخول هذا القانون حيز التنفيذ.
وتبقى البراءات الممنوحة طبقاً لأحكام الأمر المؤرخ في 26 ديسمبر 1888 والمتعلق ببراءات الاختراع والنصوص التي نقحته او تممته سارية المفعول دون اعتبار لإلغائه ويعتبر انه وقع منحها او تسجيلها طبق أحكام هذا القانون.

وتبقى البراءات المذكورة بالفقرة الثانية من هذا الفصل صالحة طيلة مدة الحماية المتبقية لها طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون شريطة دفع الأتاوى السنوية لإبقاء العمل بها.
ويحدد الأجل الذي يمكن بانقضائه طلب التراخيص الإجبارية لاستغلال مطالب براءات اختراع او براءات اختراع وقع منحها قبل دخول هذا القانون حيز التنفيذ بثلاث سنوات بداية من تاريخ صدور هذا القانون.
الفصل 101: ينتفع الأجانب المقيمون او الكائنة مؤسساتهم خارج البلاد التونسية بأحكام هذا القانون بشرط ان ينتفع التونسيون بنفس الحماية في البلدان التي ينتمي إليها الأجانب المشار إليهم.

الفصل 102: تلغى جميع الأحكام السابقة المخالفة لهذا القانون وخاصة الأمر المؤرخ في 26 ديسمبر 1888 والمتعلق ببراءات الاختراع.
الفصل 103: يبدأ العمل بإجراءات منح براءات الاختراع بالنسبة للمطالب المتعلقة بالأدوية او المنتجات الكيمياوية الصالحة للفلاحة بعد انتهاء مدة الإمهال المحددة بالاتفاقية المبرمة مع المنظمة العالمية للتجارة والمصادق عليها من قبل الجمهورية التونسية.
ينشر هذا القانون بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية وينفذ كقانون من قوانين الدولة.

زين العابدين بن علي

----------

